# [info] fraicheur des paquets ?

## toufou

salut à tous

on me soutient que gentoo ne présente plus vraiment la solution idéale pour avoir les paquets les plus frais. En gros, que ça dort un peu. alors, info ou intox ? est seulement le cas en stable ?

par exemple, la dernière version de abiword fut disponible combien de temps après sa sortie ? et celle de lyx ?

parce que perso, ça m'énerve de savoir qu'une nouvelle version existe, avec parfois des propriétés longtemps désirées et de ne pouvoir l'installer que deux mois plus tard.

attention, il ne s'agit pas de lancer une polémique, juste une info :p

----------

## ko-bahn

Ca dépend déjà si tu es en stable ou pas, et des paquets en fait. Pour certains on a la mise à jour quasi en direct, pour d'autre où il n'y a pas de mainteneur, c'est plus long, c'est normal. Après, pour beaucoup de chose il y a des overlays avec les dernières versions.

Quand on veut du récent, il faut être prêt à y passer un peu de temps (que ce soit à essayer de compiler quelques trucs ou à se faire son propre ebuild).

----------

## Tom_

A mon avis, c'est (ou ca l'air) beaucoup moins réactif qu'à une certaine époque.  :Sad: 

Par exemple, je suis décu de ne pas trouver KDE-4.1beta1 dans portage, ou même des choses comme Icedtea ou OpenJDK. Pareil Firefox 3.0 a mis du temps avant d'arriver dans l'arbre. Pour une distrib qui a souvent été considérée comme étant on the bleeding edge, je dois avouer que je suis de plus en plus décu de ce côté.  :Sad: 

J'avoue des Overlays existent mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution, au contraire.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Même si je suis globalement satisfait, je suis tenté d'aller voir ailleurs.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dismantr

C'est peut-être bien parce que les personnes avec les compétences et le temps nécessaire à la mise en place de ces mise à jour constantes font plus défaut sur Gentoo que par le passé que ces "ralentissements" se font sentir. N'oubliez pas qu'il ne s'agit que de bénévoles et que tous les coups de main sont les bienvenus pour faire avancer Gentoo, comme c'est le cas pour la majorité des distro linux. Soyez indulgents et si vous voulez améliorer les choses, il y a de la place pour tout le monde  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Amha c'est surtout qu'avec le temps les devs Gentoo en sont venus à préférer faire des release d'ebuilds propres et stables plutôt que du "truc à l'arrache qui marche pas". Bon il y a en effet une exception pour pas mal de petits softs qui hélas ne trouvent plus de mainteneur d'ebuild. Mais au moins c'est pas comme bouhbountu qui release une version LTS avec tous plein de soft buggés jusqu'à l'os tout ça pour se targuer d'être "cutting edge"... idem pour arch et d'autres.

Si c'est ce que vous cherchez (comprenez: une distro qui se pètte toute seule tous les 4 matins) ben non en effet Gentoo n'est pas le meilleur choix. Mais ya moyen, un peu, via les overlays etc...

----------

## matlerouge

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> A mon avis, c'est (ou ca l'air) beaucoup moins réactif qu'à une certaine époque. 
> 
> Par exemple, je suis décu de ne pas trouver KDE-4.1beta1 dans portage, ou même des choses comme Icedtea ou OpenJDK. Pareil Firefox 3.0 a mis du temps avant d'arriver dans l'arbre. Pour une distrib qui a souvent été considérée comme étant on the bleeding edge, je dois avouer que je suis de plus en plus décu de ce côté. 
> 
> J'avoue des Overlays existent mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution, au contraire.  
> ...

 

Je pense qu'il faut voir les overlays comme faisant vraiment partie de gentoo, pas comme un truc part.    Par exemple  j'utilise firefox 3 depuis les premieres betas (overlay mozilla), gnome 2.22 bien avant sa sortie (les version 2.21.x, overlay gnome). Pareil pour gcc 4.3. Ca m'étonerais pas que kde 4.1 beta soit dans un overlay.

Il y a aussi l'option bugzilla si vraiment tu trouve rien (par exemple wormux 0. :Cool: 

Tu peux même installer epiphany 2.22 avec le support webkit  !

Après c'est clair que des fois c'est chiant de chercher partout comme ca, mais je suis pas certain que beaucoup de distributions offrent une telle souplesse.

----------

## kopp

Oui, il faut voir les overlays comme une part entière. Avant, les ebuilds restaient peut-être plus en hardmask, alors qu'ils sont maintenant dans l'overlay, et sont testés là.

Des ebuilds pour des choses comme KDE ou Gnome sont super complexes à gérer, du fait des dépendances et du nombre de paquets inclus. Tous les tests sont fait sur l'overlay. Quand Gnome 2.22 est entré en hardmask dans portage, il n'y est pas resté bien longtemps avant de passé en ~arch (en gros, le temps que tous les ebuilds entrent dans l'hardmask  :Smile: )

----------

## Mickael

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> A mon avis, c'est (ou ca l'air) beaucoup moins réactif qu'à une certaine époque. 
> 
> Par exemple, je suis décu de ne pas trouver KDE-4.1beta1 dans portage, ou même des choses comme Icedtea ou OpenJDK. Pareil Firefox 3.0 a mis du temps avant d'arriver dans l'arbre. Pour une distrib qui a souvent été considérée comme étant on the bleeding edge, je dois avouer que je suis de plus en plus décu de ce côté. 
> 
> J'avoue des Overlays existent mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la solution, au contraire.  
> ...

 

Il faut tout de même noter, que toutes versions de KDE4 inférieures à la 4.1 resteront des versions de test. Ceci est expliqué sur le site de KDE, et de plus les devs ont bien spécifiés que ces versions n'intégrerons jamais l'arbre sous une forme stable. Il en va de même pour firefox etcetcetc et c'est tout à fait normal. Firefox par exemple est toujours en beta, donc pas dans l'arbre. Quand à  avoir la dernière version d'un soft, cela se fait très rapidement, il suffit de récupérer l'ebuild dans bugzilla, ou un overlay et hop on a les derniers bugs à la mode. Mais c'est pas très grave pour qui aime les toutes dernières versions et pour qui fait des rapports de bugs afin de stabiliser au plus vite le dit programme. Il y a aussi une part de responsabilité chez les utilisateurs afin de faire évoluer les ebuilds.

Le raisonnement reste le même pour icedtea : http://iced-tea.org/wiki/GentooBuildInstructions, les overlays sont faits pour ça.

----------

## geekounet

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Firefox par exemple est toujours en beta, donc pas dans l'arbre

 

Il y est, mais masqué  :Wink:  (et ce n'est plus une beta mais une rc  :Wink:  )

----------

## Mickael

ouais ouais tu joues sur les mots, et pi une rc, hein ça reste pas stable, de toute façon je m'en fou je me casse en vacances dans 2h00.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> ouais ouais tu joues sur les mots, et pi une rc, hein ça reste pas stable, de toute façon je m'en fou je me casse en vacances dans 2h00.  

 

Tu sais que tu mérites des baffes toi   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

C'est pour toutes ces rainsons que debian avait du bon (pas tapper hein)

stable testing et unstable ... il manque un niveau dans ACCEPT_KEYWORDS à mon avis   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *Mickael wrote:*   ouais ouais tu joues sur les mots, et pi une rc, hein ça reste pas stable, de toute façon je m'en fou je me casse en vacances dans 2h00.   
> 
> Tu sais que tu mérites des baffes toi  

 

ouais je sais, je suis un gros salaud  :Laughing:  mais imagine que demain midi je suis dans le bordelais au milieu des vignes à siroter un pontarlier made in cancoillotte land, avec ensuite, harrrr imagine une semaine de beuvreie de bouffe de vins de surf ................... allez BONNES VANCANCES !! j-1h45 minutes.  :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stable testing et unstable ... il manque un niveau dans ACCEPT_KEYWORDS à mon avis  

 

Là non, unstable étant les overlays, pas besoin d'un autre niveau. D'autant que le système ACCEPT_KEYWORDS c'est bourrin. Y a mieux via /etc/portage/*, c'est nettement plus fin que le système à la debian. Surtout que chez eux l'instable c'est ce que nous on a en stable sous Gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tom_

Par rapport à la réponse de matlerouge et kopp, je dois avouer que j'ai du mal à faire confiance aux overlays et autres ebuilds provenant d'un peu partout (bugzilla entre autre).  :Embarassed: 

Cette idée d'overlays me rappelle le principe des dépôts non-officiels (backports ou autre rpm fait-maison) que je rajoutais sur mes Mandriva pour avoir le dernier KDE ou d'autres trucs ...et j'avoue que ca me rapelle de mauvais souvenirs et ca me plait pas. Quand j'ai débuté avec Linux, j'utilisais Mandriva et j'enviais les utilisateurs de Gentoo qui a ce moment avait, j'ai l'impression, des ebuilds beaucoup plus à jour que maintenant. J'aime bien les trucs bleeding edge ... quand ca reste officiel.  :Very Happy: 

Sinon c'est vrai que les devs ont une vie privée (ah ouai ? :p), une famille ... donc c'est compréhensible qu'ils puissent pas toujours tout mettre à jour.

----------

## Pixys

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ouais je sais, je suis un gros salaud  mais imagine que demain midi je suis dans le bordelais au milieu des vignes à siroter un pontarlier made in cancoillotte land, avec ensuite, harrrr imagine une semaine de beuvreie de bouffe de vins de surf ................... allez BONNES VANCANCES !! j-1h45 minutes. 

 

[OFF]Pas de chance mon pauvre vieux, il ne fait pas super beau chez nous actuellement, mais la bouffe et le vin sont toujours aussi bons[/OFF]

----------

## Biloute

On verra bien avec Firefox 3 quand il aura fini les rc, s'ils faut attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir, je rends mon tablier!

----------

## geekounet

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> On verra bien avec Firefox 3 quand il aura fini les rc, s'ils faut attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir, je rends mon tablier!

 

Ou tu pourras en bon Gentoo user soumettre une demande sur le bugzilla, avec l'ebuild corrigé si nécessaire  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> On verra bien avec Firefox 3 quand il aura fini les rc, s'ils faut attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir, je rends mon tablier!

 

T'es à une semaine près, tu es un impatient.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   On verra bien avec Firefox 3 quand il aura fini les rc, s'ils faut attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir, je rends mon tablier! 
> 
> Ou tu pourras en bon Gentoo user soumettre une demande sur le bugzilla, avec l'ebuild corrigé si nécessaire 

 

Oui  c'est sur ... mais ca ne fait pas vraiment "end-user" comme démarche   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Biloute wrote:*   On verra bien avec Firefox 3 quand il aura fini les rc, s'ils faut attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir, je rends mon tablier! 
> 
> Ou tu pourras en bon Gentoo user soumettre une demande sur le bugzilla, avec l'ebuild corrigé si nécessaire  
> 
> Oui  c'est sur ... mais ca ne fait pas vraiment "end-user" comme démarche  

 

Ya des end-users sous Gentoo ?  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *Biloute wrote:*   On verra bien avec Firefox 3 quand il aura fini les rc, s'ils faut attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir, je rends mon tablier! 
> 
> Ou tu pourras en bon Gentoo user soumettre une demande sur le bugzilla, avec l'ebuild corrigé si nécessaire  
> 
> Oui  c'est sur ... mais ca ne fait pas vraiment "end-user" comme démarche   
> ...

 

moi je suis un end-user Gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*    *Biloute wrote:*   On verra bien avec Firefox 3 quand il aura fini les rc, s'ils faut attendre plus d'une semaine pour l'avoir, je rends mon tablier! 
> 
> Ou tu pourras en bon Gentoo user soumettre une demande sur le bugzilla, avec l'ebuild corrigé si nécessaire  
> 
> Oui  c'est sur ... mais ca ne fait pas vraiment "end-user" comme démarche   
> ...

 

J'aimerai bien l'être en fait .. à force au boulot de dirver des serveurs j'ai un peu envie d'un truc simple à la maison ...   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

La version RC2 de firefox3 est disponible dans l'arbre le jour de sa sortie : http://packages.gentoo.org/package/www-client/mozilla-firefox.

Elle est bien sur hardmaské (c'est une RC ...). Alors, il est pas frais mon arbre ???

Par contre, les RC des sources du noyau vanilla sont justes tilchardée depuis quelques temps : je trouve ça assez pénible et je ne sais pas pourquoi cela à changer ...

Enjoy !

----------

